# Inter - Gladbach. 21 ottobre 2020 ore 21:00. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (18 Ottobre 2020)

Inter - Borussia Mönchengladbach, prima partita del girone di Champions League per i nerazzurri. Si gioca mercoledì 21 ottobre 2020 alle ore 21:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Inter - Gladbach in tv?

Diretta su Sky dalle ore 21 e in chiaro su Canale 5

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## sette (18 Ottobre 2020)

questa la vincono facile


----------



## Le Grand Milan (18 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Borussia Mönchengladbach, prima partita del girone di Champions League per i nerazzurri. Si gioca mercoledì 21 ottobre 2020 alle ore 21:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Gladbach in tv?
> 
> ...



Nel lontano 1971 i perdazzuri incontrano il Monchengladbach dell grandissimo fuoriclasse Gunter Netzer. Il risultato finale è senza appello: 7 a 1! Si si si 7 numero del mitico Sheva!!! il loro vero incubo. 

Poi come di consueto non hanno accettato il verdetto del campo quindi sono andati sul terreno della giustizia. L'avvocato bauscia Prisco è riuscito a fare annullare l'incontro perché Boninsegna aveva preso una lattina di coca cola in testa. Una roba vergognosa! Ua atteggiamento da piccola squadra come sempre. 
Forza grande Gladbach!


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Ottobre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Nel lontano 1971 i perdazzuri incontrano il Monchengladbach dell grandissimo fuoriclasse Gunter Netzer. Il risultato finale è senza appello: 7 a 1! Si si si 7 numero del mitico Sheva!!! il loro vero incubo.
> 
> Poi come di consueto non hanno accettato il verdetto del campo quindi sono andati sul terreno della giustizia. L'avvocato bauscia Prisco è riuscito a fare annullare l'incontro perché Boninsegna aveva preso una lattina di coca cola in testa. Una roba vergognosa! Ua atteggiamento da piccola squadra come sempre.
> Forza grande Gladbach!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Borussia Mönchengladbach, prima partita del girone di Champions League per i nerazzurri. Si gioca mercoledì 21 ottobre 2020 alle ore 21:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Gladbach in tv?
> 
> ...



Speriamo che i tedeschi di Gladbach abbiano perso la loro passione per la Coca Cola e le lattine che avevano 49 anni fa (a proposito di una grande lezione di sportività che l’Inter impartì al mondo).



Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Nel lontano 1971 i perdazzuri incontrano il Monchengladbach dell grandissimo fuoriclasse Gunter Netzer. Il risultato finale è senza appello: 7 a 1! Si si si 7 numero del mitico Sheva!!! il loro vero incubo.
> 
> Poi come di consueto non hanno accettato il verdetto del campo quindi sono andati sul terreno della giustizia. L'avvocato bauscia Prisco è riuscito a fare annullare l'incontro perché Boninsegna aveva preso una lattina di coca cola in testa. Una roba vergognosa! Ua atteggiamento da piccola squadra come sempre.
> Forza grande Gladbach!



Caro amico, se avessi letto il tuo post non avrei scritto il mio.

Sai qual’è il bello? Che hanno il coraggio di parlare di Belgrado. Loro parlano di Belgrado dove venne applicato il regolamento perché obiettivamente non si vedeva ad un palmo dal naso né l’arbitro poteva vedere le azioni, quindi fu un annullamento della partita totalmente regolamentare. E hanno il coraggio di parlarne, insinuando che noi fossimo quelli “protetti” (anzi, pure degli atalantini schifosi vengono a parlarci di questa cosa per leccare il culo agli interisti, e se da un cuginastro posso tollerare, anzi no, ma posso accettare lo sfottò reciproco e rispondergli a tono, vista la storia, da atalantino tra l’altro appartenente ad una società, quella si, succursale dei gobbi, assolutamente no, non posso accettarlo) quando loro hanno robe del genere nella loro storia.

Smoking bianchi de sta ceppa!


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Ottobre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Nel lontano 1971 i perdazzuri incontrano il Monchengladbach dell grandissimo fuoriclasse Gunter Netzer. Il risultato finale è senza appello: 7 a 1! Si si si 7 numero del mitico Sheva!!! il loro vero incubo.
> 
> Poi come di consueto non hanno accettato il verdetto del campo quindi sono andati sul terreno della giustizia. L'avvocato bauscia Prisco è riuscito a fare annullare l'incontro perché Boninsegna aveva preso una lattina di coca cola in testa. Una roba vergognosa! Ua atteggiamento da piccola squadra come sempre.
> Forza grande Gladbach!



Bellíssima storia..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Ottobre 2020)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Bellíssima storia..



Una bellissima storia di onestà...

Che si incastona perfettamente in una storia, quella interista, immacolata quanto lo smoking bianco di Matrix Materazzi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Ottobre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Nel lontano 1971 i perdazzuri incontrano il Monchengladbach dell grandissimo fuoriclasse Gunter Netzer. Il risultato finale è senza appello: 7 a 1! Si si si 7 numero del mitico Sheva!!! il loro vero incubo.
> 
> Poi come di consueto non hanno accettato il verdetto del campo quindi sono andati sul terreno della giustizia. L'avvocato bauscia Prisco è riuscito a fare annullare l'incontro perché Boninsegna aveva preso una lattina di coca cola in testa. Una roba vergognosa! Ua atteggiamento da piccola squadra come sempre.
> Forza grande Gladbach!



Aggiungo a quello che ho già scritto che Prisco riuscì ad ottenere l’annullamento sfruttando dei vuoti legislativi dell’epoca, cioè una vera e propria infamata. Peggio dei lampioni di Marsiglia, altro che Belgrado (dove solo un idiota avrebbe potuto pensare di continuare la partita in quelle condizioni).

La differenza è che noi quando sbagliamo come a Marsiglia *paghiamo* , concetto ignoto ai cugini. A loro le porcate riescono molto meglio che a noi, evidentemente.

Parliamo di gente che riuscì pure ad arrivare ultima in Serie A nel ‘22 (cosa a noi mai successa) senza retrocedere, per dirne un’altra (comunque neanche lontanamente paragonabile all’infamia della lattina).

Ma il problema non è la storia della lattina in se, ma che poi la partita la passarono nonostante una sconfitta per 7-1 e arrivarono addirittura in finale. Noi invece per i lampioni di Marsiglia siamo stati GIUSTAMENTE squalificati.


----------



## davidelynch (19 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Borussia Mönchengladbach, prima partita del girone di Champions League per i nerazzurri. Si gioca mercoledì 21 ottobre 2020 alle ore 21:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Gladbach in tv?
> 
> ...



Poca fiducia ma forza tedeschi.


----------



## davidelynch (19 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Borussia Mönchengladbach, prima partita del girone di Champions League per i nerazzurri. Si gioca mercoledì 21 ottobre 2020 alle ore 21:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Gladbach in tv?
> 
> ...



Poca fiducia ma forza tedeschi.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (19 Ottobre 2020)

sette ha scritto:


> questa la vincono facile



Grandissimo sette! Una gufata 5 stelle!


----------



## Le Grand Milan (19 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Aggiungo a quello che ho già scritto che Prisco riuscì ad ottenere l’annullamento sfruttando dei vuoti legislativi dell’epoca, cioè una vera e propria infamata. Peggio dei lampioni di Marsiglia, altro che Belgrado (dove solo un idiota avrebbe potuto pensare di continuare la partita in quelle condizioni).
> 
> La differenza è che noi quando sbagliamo come a Marsiglia *paghiamo* , concetto ignoto ai cugini. A loro le porcate riescono molto meglio che a noi, evidentemente.
> 
> Parliamo di gente che riuscì pure ad arrivare ultima in Serie A nel ‘22 (cosa a noi mai successa) senza retrocedere, per dirne un’altra (comunque neanche lontanamente paragonabile all’infamia della lattina).



Bravissimo amico mio. Disamina perfetta ( come sempre) della storia dei neroassurdi.

Il tifoso milanista è onesto. Su Marsiglia sappiamo che Berlusconi e Galliani sono stati vergognosi. Abbiamo perso sul terreno di giocoe in termine di immagine quell'episodio è stato una macchia orrenda. Punto!

Il problema è che il Milan ha sempre pagato caro i suoi errori. Stessa cosa per lo scandalo del calcioscomesse del 1980. Chi paga? ovviamente il Milan. Intanto la Rube si salva nonostante la vergognosa partita a Bologna. Basta sentire il racconto di Carlo Petrini sulla combine Bologna Juventus dove spiega tutto cioé la storia di un pareggio stabilito una settimana prima dell partita. 

Purtroppo nella storia del calcio italiano il Milan in quanto al potere non conta molto. All'eccezione della parentesi Berlusconi, siamo sempre stati danneggiati. Negli ultimi anni addiritura umiliati dalla stampa, dai media, dalla Figc, dagli arbitri. Il Milan da fastidio a tutti. Ed e per quello che dico ai nostri tifosi di tifare sempre per i ragazzi perché a remare contro si fa un gran favore ai nemici.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Ottobre 2020)

Non serve neanche gufare, Conte in Europa è una garanzia.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Ottobre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Bravissimo amico mio. Disamina perfetta ( come sempre) della storia dei neroassurdi.
> 
> Il tifoso milanista è onesto. Su Marsiglia sappiamo che Berlusconi e Galliani sono stati vergognosi. Abbiamo perso sul terreno di giocoe in termine di immagine quell'episodio è stato una macchia orrenda. Punto!
> 
> ...



Ma infatti il punto è questo: noi quando sbagliamo paghiamo. Poi io comunque non sono uno che in genere tira fuori storie come la partita della lattina o robe simili, ma quando degli interisti parlano di Belgrado o robe simili eh no, li le cose cambiano, perché se tu parli di una partita annullata PER REGOLAMENTO insinuando che abbiamo ricevuto dei favori (quando poi sia nella ripetizione che nei quarti col Werder ci annullarono goal enormi, entrati di metri, roba che il goal di Muntari era un episodio dubbio a conforto, e in semifinale col Real ci annullarono un goal regolarissimo per fuorigioco inesistente, tutti episodi che dimostrano quanto volessero farcela vincere quella CL  ) allora li le cose cambiano. E cambiano di molto.

Nulla da dire su Marsiglia, infamata totale e giustamente pagata, ma che si faccia NOI per gli impuniti anche no.

Cioè, voglio dire, hai nella tua storia una partita come quella della lattina, che tra l’altro ti ha fruttato anche un immeritatissimo passaggio del turno con addirittura la possibilità di arrivare in finale (che perderanno col grande Ajax)?

Bon, ci sta, ma almeno non venire a parlare, a me milanista, di Marsiglia (per la quale ho pagato) e di Belgrado (dove non c’erano neanche lontanamente gli estremi per andare avanti, e quindi fu una partita annullata sacrosantamente).

È questa la cosa che mi da fastidio, quando alcuni (per fortuna non tutti) di loro cercano di farsi passare per verginelle.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (19 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti il punto è questo: noi quando sbagliamo paghiamo. Poi io comunque non sono uno che in genere tira fuori storie come la partita della lattina o robe simili, ma quando degli interisti parlano di Belgrado o robe simili eh no, li le cose cambiano, perché se tu parli di una partita annullata PER REGOLAMENTO insinuando che abbiamo ricevuto dei favori (quando poi sia nella ripetizione che nei quarti col Werder ci annullarono goal enormi, entrati di metri, roba che il goal di Muntari era un episodio dubbio a conforto, e in semifinale col Real ci annullarono un goal regolarissimo per fuorigioco inesistente, tutti episodi che dimostrano quanto volessero farcela vincere quella CL  ) allora li le cose cambiano. E cambiano di molto.
> 
> Nulla da dire su Marsiglia, infamata totale e giustamente pagata, ma che si faccia NOI per gli impuniti anche no.
> 
> ...



D'accordissimo con te su tutto . Anch'io questo "2 poids 2 mesures" mi da molto fastidio. Comunque hai visto come il ritorno del Milan nel calcio che conta è vissuto con ansia . Sanno tutti che stiamo finalmente lavorando bene. E noi quando non ci ammazziamo da solo non scherziamo sopratutto in Europa. Conosco tanti tifosi juventini il loro piu grande complesso è semplice : le 7 champions del Milan.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Ottobre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo con te su tutto . Anch'io questo "2 poids 2 mesures" mi da molto fastidio. Comunque hai visto come il ritorno del Milan nel calcio che conta è vissuto con ansia . Sanno tutti che stiamo finalmente lavorando bene. E noi quando non ci ammazziamo da solo non scherziamo sopratutto in Europa. Conosco tanti tifosi juventini il loro piu grande complesso è semplice : le 7 champions del Milan.



È vissuto con ansia perché noi quando torniamo scriviamo la storia per decenni. Il primo Grande Milan durò dal 1950 al 1973 (visto che ad inizio anni ‘70 lottammo sempre per lo scudetto, perdendone uno meritatamente con l’Inter e due rubati scandalosamente dai gobbi, uno vedi in mia firma e l’altro l’anno dopo, nel ‘73, quando se non altro vincemmo la Coppa delle Coppe, all’epoca il secondo trofeo internazionale europeo più importante), il secondo dal 1986 al 2007 (o 2012, come si preferisce).

Noi non torniamo per tre/quattro anni per poi scomparire nell’oblio per decenni, noi facciamo periodi di oblio, dolorosissimi, ma poi quando ci rialziamo non ce n’è per nessuno, e per taaaaaaaaanto tempo.

Anche il periodo 1973-1986 fu doloroso come questo, ma sta per finire.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (21 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> È vissuto con ansia perché noi quando torniamo scriviamo la storia per decenni. Il primo Grande Milan durò dal 1950 al 1973 (visto che ad inizio anni ‘70 lottammo sempre per lo scudetto, perdendone uno meritatamente con l’Inter e due rubati scandalosamente dai gobbi, uno vedi in mia firma e l’altro l’anno dopo, nel ‘73, quando se non altro vincemmo la Coppa delle Coppe, all’epoca il secondo trofeo internazionale europeo più importante), il secondo dal 1986 al 2007 (o 2012, come si preferisce).
> 
> Noi non torniamo per tre/quattro anni per poi scomparire nell’oblio per decenni, noi facciamo periodi di oblio, dolorosissimi, ma poi quando ci rialziamo non ce n’è per nessuno, e per taaaaaaaaanto tempo.
> 
> Anche il periodo 1973-1986 fu doloroso come questo, ma sta per finire.



Io che sono un innamorato della storia del calcio , il tuo post è musica per le orecchie.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (21 Ottobre 2020)

Breaking news della mattina! Lapadula ha vinto di piu col Milan che l'Inter in 10 anni.


----------



## Nevergiveup (21 Ottobre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Borussia Mönchengladbach, prima partita del girone di Champions League per i nerazzurri. Si gioca mercoledì 21 ottobre 2020 alle ore 21:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Gladbach in tv?
> 
> ...



Hakimi positivo...ahiahiahi non prevedo una bella serata per i cugini.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Io che sono un innamorato della storia del calcio , il tuo post è musica per le orecchie.



Stasera tutti rigorosamente davanti alla tele con una bella lattina di Coca ghiacciata e pop corn. Niente birra in una partita come questa, la lattina di Coca è un must.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Ottobre 2020)

Speriamo vincano. Così la piantano di piangere per sabato. Ho letto post su post sui social di delirio puro. 

Kessi antava 'spulsooh, irriggore di Lukakohh, rbitro a intirizato la partitah, siamo comunque piùfortih, ecc. 

Se avessero trasportato i tifosi interisti in Africa, con le loro lacrime, avrebbero risolto il problema della siccità per i prossimi 58 anni.


Tutto per un derby perso dopo anni che li vincevano. L'hanno presa proprio male


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Speriamo vincano. Così la piantano di piangere per sabato. Ho letto post su post sui social di delirio puro.
> 
> Kessi antava 'spulsooh, irriggore di Lukakohh, rbitro a intirizato la partitah, siamo comunque piùfortih, ecc.
> 
> ...



Hai fatto rifornimento di Coca Cola per stasera?


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Vittoria inter con goal di lukaku


----------



## Le Grand Milan (21 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Stasera tutti rigorosamente davanti alla tele con una bella lattina di Coca ghiacciata e pop corn. Niente birra in una partita come questa, la lattina di Coca è un must.



. Ma anche una coca cola in vetro all'antica va bene . The first target of our mission is: il maledetto parrucchino


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> . Ma anche una coca cola in vetro all'antica va bene . The first target of our mission is: il maledetto parrucchino



Ahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## mandraghe (21 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Hai fatto rifornimento di Coca Cola per stasera?




Tu che hai ricordi più vicini mi puoi spiegare come si visse quell'episodio? Chi aveva ragione l'Inter o il Borussia? A tutt'oggi le versioni sono contrastanti. Comunque conoscendo gli onestoni (cit.) un'idea me la son fatta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Tu che hai ricordi più vicini mi puoi spiegare come si visse quell'episodio? Chi aveva ragione l'Inter o il Borussia? A tutt'oggi le versioni sono contrastanti. Comunque conoscendo gli onestoni (cit.) un'idea me la son fatta.



A parte che più vicini mica tanto, avevo 4 anni. 

Ne so qualcosa per quello che ho letto dopo e per quello che si diceva gli anni successivi. Sicuramente qui aveva ragione il Borussia, tanto è vero che Prisco (quello che nel ‘94, e questo lo ricordo benissimo, dopo una retrocessione evitata di UN punto e una coppetta UEFA vinta mentre noi facevamo il doble campionato/Champions cantava “torneranno... torneranno.... torneranno in Serie B” riferendosi a noi) sfruttò una legislazione UEFA, all’epoca, lacunosa.

Fu un’infamata degna in tutto dei lampioni di Marsiglia, anzi peggiore perché loro non solo non hanno pagato, ma sono stati pure “premiati” e arrivarono in finale.

Ma del resto non ci stupiamo: noi siamo retrocessi, una volta gratis e una pagando, sempre citando Prisco, loro invece sono riusciti ad arrivare ultimi in campionato (cosa mai successa a noi) senza retrocedere, nel 1922. Gli impuniti per eccellenza.

Non li odio né li odierò mai come i gobbi, ma evitassero almeno di fare la morale a NOI, che veramente hanno ZERU TITULI (come da tradizione  ) per farla.


----------



## Raryof (21 Ottobre 2020)

Vederli giocare col pensiero di averli battuti per BENE è il godere stesso di una sconfitta che potrà anche non arrivare[cit.]
Ricordiamocelo bene almeno fino al 2021 [MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION]


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Vederli giocare col pensiero di averli battuti per BENE è il godere stesso di una sconfitta che potrà anche non arrivare[cit.]
> Ricordiamocelo bene almeno fino al 2021 [MENTION=4746]A.C Milan 1899[/MENTION]



Eh si, amico mio, ricordiamocelo e vediamo di batterli anche al ritorno. Devono ricordarsi che a MILANO c’è solo l’AC MILAN 1899, loro nati dopo, nati male, fatti con lo scarto (il nostro scarto, 43 milanisti rinnegati e traditori).


----------



## mandraghe (21 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> A parte che più vicini mica tanto, avevo 4 anni.
> 
> Ne so qualcosa per quello che ho letto dopo e per quello che si diceva gli anni successivi. Sicuramente qui aveva ragione il Borussia, tanto è vero che Prisco (quello che nel ‘94, e questo lo ricordo benissimo, dopo una retrocessione evitata di UN punto e una coppetta UEFA vinta mentre noi facevamo il doble campionato/Champions cantava “torneranno... torneranno.... torneranno in Serie B” riferendosi a noi) sfruttò una legislazione UEFA, all’epoca, lacunosa.
> 
> ...




Grazie. 

Prisco comunque non sono mai riuscito ad ordiarlo, alla fine il suo antimilanismo si sfogava in battute ironiche raraissimamente offensive. 

Peggio, molto peggio, i gobbi come Mughini che, ad esempio, a distanza di anni ancora incensano quel farabutto di Moggi, per tacere di Zampini o Romeo, gente che vive in una dimensione parallela in cui rubare le partite ed essere scorretti è una cosa che non appartiene alla Juve.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Grazie.
> 
> Prisco comunque non sono mai riuscito ad ordiarlo, alla fine il suo antimilanismo si sfogava in battute ironiche raraissimamente offensive.
> 
> Peggio, molto peggio, i gobbi come Mughini che, ad esempio, a distanza di anni ancora incensano quel farabutto di Moggi, per tacere di Zampini o Romeo, gente che vive in una dimensione parallela in cui rubare le partite ed essere scorretti è una cosa che non appartiene alla Juve.



No ma io Prisco lo adoravo, anzi, giuro, mi faceva morir dal ridere. 

Era la quintessenza del bauscia e in questo era spettacolare. 

A me fanno alterare i loro tifosi quando si atteggiano a verginelle o parlano di partite annullate sacrosantamente per regolamento e altre invece in cui abbiamo sbagliato e pagato come se loro non avessero nulla di cui vergognarsi anche più di noi, visto che MAI hanno pagato, né sul fronte delle sanzioni disciplinari né su quello sportivo (la non retrocessione nonostante l’ultimo posto in campionato è la summa, altro che “la Serie A è il nostro DNA”).


----------



## mandraghe (21 Ottobre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No ma io Prisco lo adoravo, anzi, giuro, mi faceva morir dal ridere.
> 
> Era la quintessenza del bauscia e in questo era spettacolare.




Ricordo sempre la battuta ironica che fece sul derby perso 0-6: "Lo 0-6 nel derby? non ricordo. E poi i giornalisti ne inventano sempre tante" 

Pardon per l'OT.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ricordo sempre la battuta ironica che fece sul derby perso 0-6: "Lo 0-6 nel derby? non ricordo. E poi i giornalisti ne inventano sempre tante"
> 
> Pardon per l'OT.



Esatto, non potevi volergli male, dai. 

Anche se sono convinto che le vittorie del Milan gli abbiano accorciato la vita, nonostante il fatto che dicesse “le vittorie del Milan da quando è arrivato Berlusconi? Devono essermi sfuggite, io ne ricordo solo le sconfitte”.  

Troppo forte dai, personaggio unico 

Si sarà goduto il Triplete da lassù.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2020)

Comunque io con gli indaisti non ho mai problemi.. l'odio per i gobbi supera ogni immaginazione... alla fine l'Inda, prima dello scudetto di cartone e di Juventopoli, non vincevano lo scudetto da tipo 20 anni. In CL non andavano in finale da 50 anni..

I gobbacci, invece, meritano la radiazione.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Speriamo vincano. Così la piantano di piangere per sabato. Ho letto post su post sui social di delirio puro.
> 
> Kessi antava 'spulsooh, irriggore di Lukakohh, rbitro a intirizato la partitah, siamo comunque piùfortih, ecc.
> 
> ...



Ma davvero. Non gli scende. Sui loro lidi leggo ancora piagnistei, perché hanno perso per le assenze (l’unico titolare Bastoni), per l’arbitro (il rigore non c’era e insieme a Kessie potevano essere espulsi 2-3 nerazzurri), per il nostro sedere. Sono vergognosi e perdenti, come al solito.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Ottobre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma davvero. Non gli scende. Sui loro lidi leggo ancora piagnistei, perché hanno perso per le assenze (l’unico titolare Bastoni), per l’arbitro (il rigore non c’era e insieme a Kessie potevano essere espulsi 2-3 nerazzurri), per il nostro sedere. Sono vergognosi e perdenti, come al solito.





Già, ho dimenticato le assenze: seceraBastoneeSrignahh. E che palle. 

Anche noi abbiamo perso male dei derby, vedi il 4-2 o quello del rigore all'ultimo secondo di Icardi. Ma mica abbiamo pianto le lacrime che hanno versato loro. Ma vabbè, questi dopo 10 anni stanno ancora menandola col triplete mentre da allora non hanno vinto nulla ed il loro unico trofeo si chiama "arrivare davanti al Milan".


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque io con gli indaisti non ho mai problemi.. l'odio per i gobbi supera ogni immaginazione... alla fine l'Inda, prima dello scudetto di cartone e di Juventopoli, non vincevano lo scudetto da tipo 20 anni. In CL non andavano in finale da 50 anni..
> 
> I gobbacci, invece, meritano la radiazione.




Ma assolutamente. Volete la verità? Manco ce l’ho fatta a gufarli a Madrid, 10 anni fa. Anzi quasi mi sarebbe dispiaciuto se avesse vinto il Bayern (so che in un forum milanista sembra una bestemmia ma tant’è). Anche perchè sapevo che sarebbero tornati quelli di sempre, come fu dopo l’epoca Herrera. L’Inter deve il 90% di ciò che è a 7 anni negli anni ’60 + 4 anni negli anni 2000. Praticamente un decennio e poco più in totale su 112 anni di storia. Il resto è poca roba. Ma almeno le loro vittorie sono vere (2006 a parte, che non può essere considerato una vera vittoria indipendentemente da tutto, così come io non considererei una vera vittoria se ci avessero assegnato a tavolino la Champions del ‘93 una volta emerso quanto marcio fosse l’OM).

Ma i gobbi sono un cancro da sempre. Per citare Jules Winnfield, se confronto gobbi e nati dopo "non è lo stesso foctuto campo da gioco, non è lo stesso campionato, e non è nemmeno lo stesso sport".

I cugini sono nostri rivali (purtroppo per loro), i gobbi sono NEMICI loro, nostri e di chiunque ami il calcio in particolare e lo sport in generale.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Comunque attenzione al Borussia fake


----------



## Raryof (21 Ottobre 2020)

Vediamo se avranno la classica "balla" da derby appena perso.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (21 Ottobre 2020)

Sto d'Ambrosio è sempre in ritardo. Sta cercando ancora Leao che gli ha fatto l'amore con passione sabato sera.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Ottobre 2020)

Inter già trollata sui social dal Borussia con "Il Cielo è Rosso sopra San Siro, un colore che non piace ai nostri avversari" con una foto dell'alba e il cielo rosso di questa mattina sopra lo Stadio. Meritano di vincere solo per questo


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Questo del borussia che ad un metro da Handa passa al compagno...


----------



## mandraghe (21 Ottobre 2020)

Perisic è tornato ancora più brocco. Poi il genio Conte gli fa fare tutta la fascia per non rinunciare al suo maledetto 352. 12 milioni e fa giocare Perisic su tutta la fascia. Come se Pioli facesse fare tutta la fascia a Rebic. Assurdo.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Partita orrenda


----------



## Raryof (21 Ottobre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Partita orrenda



L'ho scritto, hanno la balla da derby perso.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Che noia sta inter. Zero gioco


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Il grande marco rose. Uno dei tanti sciamani tedeschi che ne capiscono meno di zero


----------



## mil77 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Perché Sensi non è neanche in panchina? Si é fatto male ancora?


----------



## Lambro (21 Ottobre 2020)

Per ora brutta partita, due squadre piuttosto mediocri.


----------



## meteoras1982 (21 Ottobre 2020)

1 a 0 Inter.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Ottobre 2020)

L’Inter è solo Lukaku. Fa tutto lui.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Ottobre 2020)

Rigore!!!


----------



## mandraghe (21 Ottobre 2020)

Gooooool 1-1


----------



## Raryof (21 Ottobre 2020)

Golle!!!


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Meritato, nel secondo tempo hanno giocato solo loro


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Comunque non capisco cosa abbia eriksen... irriconoscibile rispetto a quello del tottenham


----------



## Le Grand Milan (21 Ottobre 2020)

Grande Rami. Come contro la Costa d'Avorio di Kessie. Rigore tirato con le p.. Forza Gladbach


----------



## Le Grand Milan (21 Ottobre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Comunque non capisco cosa abbia eriksen... irriconoscibile rispetto a quello del tottenham



La verità è che era già in declino nell'ultimo anno col Tottenham.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (21 Ottobre 2020)

Ma sti interisti sono sempre per terra? Dai su che si gioca in Champions!


----------



## Lambro (21 Ottobre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> La verità è che era già in declino nell'ultimo anno col Tottenham.



Va bene ma di certo giocare in un ruolo non suo non gli fa sentire fiducia e sicurezza, è inutile continuare a prender giocatori tanto per , il modulo di Conte non prevede un trq perchè azzo l'han preso, non ha senso e con un ingaggio come il suo col cippolo che te ne liberi facilmente.
Per loro l'unica speranza è che lo rivogliano in premier.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (21 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Va bene ma di certo giocare in un ruolo non suo non gli fa sentire fiducia e sicurezza, è inutile continuare a prender giocatori tanto per , il modulo di Conte non prevede un trq perchè azzo l'han preso, non ha senso e con un ingaggio come il suo col cippolo che te ne liberi facilmente.
> Per loro l'unica speranza è che lo rivogliano in premier.



Assolutamente d'accordo con te. Ma Conte è allergico al giocatore tecnico. Lui ama i vari Zaza d'Ambrosio Vidal robe del genere.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (21 Ottobre 2020)

Piccola informazione. Nello Gladbach gioca Kramer l'unico giocatore nella storia del calcio ad aver vinto la finale della Coppa del Mondo senza ricodarsi neanche un minuto della partita dopo un brutto KO


----------



## Andris (21 Ottobre 2020)

come fa ad essere giallo ?
gli dà una gomitata mirandolo senza interessarsi del pallone e con venti metri di rincorsa
è rosso,deve intervenire il var sul portiere


----------



## Gas (21 Ottobre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Piccola informazione. Nello Gladbach gioca Kramer l'unico giocatore nella storia del calcio ad aver vinto la finale della Coppa del Mondo senza ricodarsi neanche un minuto della partita dopo un brutto KO



Spiega meglio!


----------



## Raryof (21 Ottobre 2020)

Gooooooooooooooooooooooollll


----------



## mandraghe (21 Ottobre 2020)

Gooooooollllll


----------



## Andris (21 Ottobre 2020)

ben gli sta.
il karma per handanovic,graziato e si becca il tunnel


----------



## Raryof (21 Ottobre 2020)

Mamma mia che filtrante, una pugnalata.


----------



## egidiopersempre (21 Ottobre 2020)

goooooooool


----------



## Le Grand Milan (21 Ottobre 2020)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2020)

*Gooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllll

2-1

Dustin Hoffman*


----------



## mandraghe (21 Ottobre 2020)

Var....


----------



## David Drills (21 Ottobre 2020)

Oh no!


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Handauahahahah


----------



## chicagousait (21 Ottobre 2020)

Gol regolare


----------



## mandraghe (21 Ottobre 2020)

Aspettiamo...calma.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Ottobre 2020)

Conde il grande allenadore!


----------



## Andris (21 Ottobre 2020)

e questo telecronista che spingeva come un tifoso per il fuorigioco


----------



## mandraghe (21 Ottobre 2020)

Siiiiiii ahahah


----------



## Raryof (21 Ottobre 2020)

Bene bene.


----------



## egidiopersempre (21 Ottobre 2020)

boh per me annullano


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Convalidato e andiamo


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2020)

E' gol!
Daje


----------



## egidiopersempre (21 Ottobre 2020)

validoooooooo


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Bergomi si sta suicidando


----------



## mandraghe (21 Ottobre 2020)

Miracolo di Sommers


----------



## Raryof (21 Ottobre 2020)

hahahah e te pareva, ovvio


----------



## mandraghe (21 Ottobre 2020)

Lukako 2-2


----------



## Andris (21 Ottobre 2020)

e questo non è fuorigioco ?


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2020)

Maledetto Lubamba

2-2


----------



## chicagousait (21 Ottobre 2020)

Questo invece sembrava a fuorigioco


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Non è forigioco?


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Ancora sto lukaku pazzesco


----------



## egidiopersempre (21 Ottobre 2020)

azz dai dai .....


----------



## mandraghe (21 Ottobre 2020)

Boh per me era off side, mah...


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Ottobre 2020)

Ma il VAR? Non era fuorigioco?


----------



## Hellscream (21 Ottobre 2020)

Se il Milan è solo Ibra, l'Inter è solo Lukaku, ma di gran lunga


----------



## kipstar (21 Ottobre 2020)

lukaku fondamentale per questa inter.
in questo momento è 3/4 di squadra.....


----------



## Hellscream (21 Ottobre 2020)

Ora segnano


----------



## Raryof (21 Ottobre 2020)

La vincono tranquilli ora.


----------



## Andris (21 Ottobre 2020)

cos'è questa punizione REGALATA ?


----------



## Kayl (21 Ottobre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Se il Milan è solo Ibra, l'Inter è solo Lukaku, ma di gran lunga



Lukaku è ancora più fondamentale nell'Inter di Ibra nel Milan. In pratica è il loro Ibra + Calhanoglu (il nostro Lautaro è Rebic). Per quanto alla gente piaccia dirci che siamo solo Ibra (che è comunque fondamentale), il nostro gioco d'attacco è foggiato principalmente su tre giocatori, quello dell'Inter su due.


----------



## Raryof (21 Ottobre 2020)

Sìììììììììììì


----------



## mandraghe (21 Ottobre 2020)

In culooooooooooooo


----------



## Andris (21 Ottobre 2020)

meno male,di solito segna 9/10 da là.


----------



## Andris (21 Ottobre 2020)

meglio amazon di mercoledì che i telecronisti tifosi di sky


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Ottobre 2020)

che sfigato parrucchino.. l'inter prende troppi gol. è solo lukaku


----------



## Raryof (21 Ottobre 2020)

Il loro gioco è palla sulla panza di Lukaku e via.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Ottobre 2020)

Pareggiare comunque in casa con questi male male eh


----------



## unbreakable (21 Ottobre 2020)

Per me vidal è un infiltrato deluxe gobbo
Conte lha voluto a tutti i costi


----------



## David Drills (21 Ottobre 2020)

Secondo me l'Inter ha la sfiga delle sue classiche annate fallimentari che alla fine portano all'esonero. Speriamo bene!


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Pareggiare comunque in casa con questi male male eh



be non sono così scarsi... davanti son grossi e niente male


----------



## Lambro (21 Ottobre 2020)

Ma il gol dell'inter mi sembrava in fuorigioco sinceramente, non han fatto rivedere una cippa quando ero molto curioso di vederlo.
Squadra che dietro prende piu' gol del Benevento, dove vogliono andare di questo passo, se si ferma Lukaku non san neanche più come giocare visto che tutto il loro gioco si basa sul passarla a lui che fa sponda per il mondo.
Giocatore fortissimo veramente incredibile ora come ora.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L’Inter è solo Lukaku. Fa tutto lui.



.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Ottobre 2020)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Secondo me l'Inter ha la sfiga delle sue classiche annate fallimentari che alla fine portano all'esonero. Speriamo bene!



anche per me, non mi convince proprio l'inter..


----------



## mandraghe (21 Ottobre 2020)

Io ero pro Conte. Ma visto cosa sta combinando quest’anno mi vengono molti dubbi. Sanchez, Vidal, Kolarov, Skriniar out, il rifiuto di Tonali, l’unica cosa buona è stato Lukako. Intanto al derby rigore di Kolarov, oggi rigore di Vidal..ehhh l’esperienza...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (21 Ottobre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> meglio amazon di mercoledì che i telecronisti tifosi di sky



Vedi che qui in Francia sul canale la telecronaca non si puo sentire. Il telecronista è un italiano si chiama Simone Rovera. Il suo francese è da vomitare poi è un interista doc! Durante la trasmissione credevo di essere su Inter Channel. Un film horror!


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Una squadra scarsa, apatica e senza gioco


----------



## David Drills (21 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> anche per me, non mi convince proprio l'inter..



Magari è anche forte eh...ma c'ha quell'alone di Inter di Cuper, quella tensione emotiva sempre un po' oltre, che mi fa ben sperare per una primavera di goduria.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2020)

buon punto in casa dell'inde, adesso vinceranno a Donetsk e voleranno in testa al girone


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Gli esperti di Conte....

Kolarov domenica provoca rigore scellerato e sta a guardare Ibra nel raddoppio.
Vidal oggi, rigore scellerato e fa ciao ciao a Hoffman che si invola con gioia verso Handanovic

Mah!


----------



## meteoras1982 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Scandalosi quelli di Sky, stanno piangendo per il pareggio dell' Inter, stanno dicendo che hanno dominato e meritavano la vittoria, non li sopporto piu'!!!!


----------



## Le Grand Milan (21 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Io ero pro Conte. Ma visto cosa sta combinando quest’anno mi vengono molti dubbi. Sanchez, Vidal, Kolarov, Skriniar out, il rifiuto di Tonali, l’unica cosa buona è stato Lukako. Intanto al derby rigore di Kolarov, oggi rigore di Vidal..ehhh l’esperienza...



Sono sempre stato anti Conte perché rappresenta il gobbo nel suo peggior aspetto. Arrogante, super dopato e cagone in Europa. Poi non ho mai digerito il post Milan Juve con Gonde che fa il fenomeno con Boban.


----------



## Andris (21 Ottobre 2020)

unica italiana a stecca in coppa,per ora
speriamo che lo rimanga anche domani sera


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> buon punto in casa dell'inde, adesso vinceranno a Donetsk e voleranno in testa al girone



se non vincono nemmeno la poi hanno 2 partite col real e sono quasi fuori.


----------



## Pungiglione (21 Ottobre 2020)

Godo ahahahhaha

Comunque ora rischia di mettersi male per loro, lo Shaktar è già a 3 punti, se il real si sveglia ne fa 15 e per l'Inter so cavoli... Se la dovrà giocare con gli ucraini


----------



## mandraghe (21 Ottobre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Sono sempre stato anti Conte perché rappresenta il gobbo nel suo peggior aspetto. Arrogante, super dopato e cagone in Europa. Poi non ho mai digerito il post Milan Juve con Gonde che fa il fenomeno con Boban.



Mi riferivo a quando tra Giampaolo e Conte molti, inspiegabilmente, preferivano Giampaolo a Conte.

Tuttavia con obiettività si deve dire che quest’anno Conte ci sta capendo poco. Mettere Kolarov, Vidal e Sanchez è una roba fuori dal mondo. I romanisti stanno ancora ridendo per la cessione del bollito Kolarov. A Barcellona e Manchester hanno festeggiato gli addii di Vidal e Sanchez. Ci manca solo che si riprenda Giaccherini 

Per me restano comunque i favoriti, se però quest’anno non vincono, Conte lascerà le macerie: una squadra di vecchi e bolliti.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (21 Ottobre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Mi riferivo a quando tra Giampaolo e Conte molti, inspiegabilmente, preferivano Giampaolo a Conte.
> 
> Tuttavia con obiettività si deve dire che quest’anno Conte ci sta capendo poco. *Mettere Kolarov, Vidal e Sanchez è una roba fuori dal mondo. I romanisti stanno ancora ridendo per la cessione del bollito Kolarov*. A Barcellona e Manchester hanno festeggiato gli addii di Vidal e Sanchez. Ci manca solo che si riprenda Giaccherini
> 
> Per me restano comunque i favoriti, se però quest’anno non vincono, Conte lascerà le macerie: una squadra di vecchi e bolliti.



Il tuo discorso non fa una grinza. Hai ragionissima. Nella mia famiglia ho qualche romanista sfegatato . Appena è andato via della Roma champagne stappato, un "Veuve Cliquot " a 15000 euros.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (21 Ottobre 2020)

Si ritroveranno come dopo il post Mourinho cioé giocatori "vecchi e bolliti" e impossibile da sbolognare per via dei mega contratti .
Un esempio su tutti: 7 millioni ad Alexis Sanchez, pura follia!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Ottobre 2020)

È qui che LA squadra di Milano ci insegna come si vince e si convince in Italia, in Europa e nel mondo?

È qui che la prima squadra di Milano (come noto la seconda è la Primavera dell’Inter, dopo la prima che è appunto l’Inter) mostra a noi poveri casciavit la via della vittoria?

È qui che la gloria della Grande Inter rifulge in tutto il suo splendore?

È qui che che rivivono le imprese di Picchi, Facchetti, Suarez e poi anche di Zanetti, Sneijder e Milito?

È qui che la Milano che conta fa la storia, la scrive, mentre noi impotenti la leggiamo?


----------



## Kayl (21 Ottobre 2020)

Sensi tra l'altro non ha giocato perché ha avuto un altro infortunio muscolare. Senza di lui e Hakimi l'unica fonte di gioco è Lukaku-Lautaro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Ottobre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Sensi tra l'altro non ha giocato perché ha avuto un altro infortunio muscolare. Senza di lui e Hakimi l'unica fonte di gioco è Lukaku-Lautaro.



Solo io sento odore di Triplete? 

“Schiacceremo tutti, in campo e fuori” cit. Zhang.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (22 Ottobre 2020)

Kayl ha scritto:


> *Sensi tra l'altro non ha giocato perché ha avuto un altro infortunio muscolare.* Senza di lui e Hakimi l'unica fonte di gioco è Lukaku-Lautaro.



Dai Kayl stai scherzando.. Vero?


----------



## davidelynch (22 Ottobre 2020)

Antonio in Europa è sempre una garanzia.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Ottobre 2020)

Per l'ennesima volta l'inter si dimostra squadra poco razionale e molto umorale, poco propensa al calcio pulito ma molto forte in un calcio selvaggio.
Sto guardando vidal in queste prime apparizioni : riconosco che ha un buon piede ma è fermo!!!
Giocatore che peggiora il centrocampo nerazzurro.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Ottobre 2020)

Ma il kaioken dov'è finito !? Lol 
Schifo profondamente Gonteee
poi con noi era un rosso a partita


----------



## Kayl (22 Ottobre 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Dai Kayl stai scherzando.. Vero?



No è vero, lo stesso Conte il giorno prima della partita ha detto che Sensi doveva recuperare, infatti si è fatto male lunedì.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Ottobre 2020)

Se perdono le prossime partite finiscono in zona retrocessione in campionato così come in CL


----------

